# My pups in the snow today!



## sunflowerparrot (Feb 20, 2013)

Sam is a 5 month old Great Pyrenees and Holly is just 8 weeks old. She came to live with us yesterday  She was born on Christmas Day. Sam is awesome and watches her every move.


----------



## alsea1 (Feb 20, 2013)

They are really cute.  They should make great watch dogs


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 20, 2013)

Cute pups!       me a pyr!


----------



## babsbag (Feb 20, 2013)

awwww


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 20, 2013)

Just way too cute!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 20, 2013)

Great picture and adorable dogs.


----------



## greenbean (Feb 20, 2013)

They're so cute!


----------



## terrilhb (Feb 21, 2013)

That is the sweetest picture. I love it.


----------



## CocoNUT (Feb 21, 2013)




----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Feb 21, 2013)

Adorable!


----------

